# running camera into acid



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't get drain unstopped. They poured acid down drain. Need to camera. Will it hurt camera? The obvious answer is of course it will, but instruction manual does not say anything about protecting camera from acid, but mentions protecting skin several times (Ridgid Seesnake). Wondering what others have done.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you pulled out all the stops trying to get it to drain?


Dropped down in blade size.
Gone with a single blade.
Tried jetting.

I'd just duct tape a Ridgid #16728 Sonde on the cable or, jetter hose and send it out till it stops then locate. You aren't going to see anything, just locate for the dig....


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Tried everything cable wise but not jetter. I'm second plumber not to be able to get it. It's so solid that it took 1/16" of inch off of blade. Wondering if the acid would hurt the sonde if it's going to hurt the camera. Going to call Ridgid in the morning, I guess.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not sure what kind of cable you have. I will take a 7/8 straight spring head and I heat the tip and bend it facing forward (the same direction you want the cable to go) normally the end is to the side. This will make the end act as a self drilling drill bit and help pull the cable through, rust, scale, mud and organics. I do this to get the drain to flow. Depending on the cable end when I pull it back I determine if I should keep on cabling or get the camera and locate as red suggested.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

not pulling back anything. comes back clean.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

klempner said:


> not pulling back anything. comes back clean.


 



If it's super clean, then pipe is broken and your auger head is in sand or dirt. Pipe is likely crushed or collapsed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Its more a question of whether you send a couple of hundred bucks though the acid or, a couple of thousand bucks in the choice between the sonde or, the camera.....

Both are sealed, the sonde is mostly plastic with a small amount of metal exposed while the camera is metal and has more exposed.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you jet it out from the yard cleanout and send the cam in from down stream?

It won't fix a crushed line but it will at least clear the debris so you can camera inspect what you are up against. If it is in fact collapsed/rotted out/crushed, at least you know if you are looking at a spot repair or a whole run of the system.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Are we talking about sewer drain or drain in house? Look really close for mud. I'm guessing you tried reversing the machine? I usually put a bend in the end six inches near head and it helps make a hard turn.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

under house. 37' in. Cant go upstream. Not a trace of mud or clay. Tried in reverse. Have not tried bending--I will do that in future, but this one needs jackhammering. Just waiting for Ridgid to say camera can handle drain cleaner or not. Appreciate all the input.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Not a hope in hell I would subject my cam to acid, or caustic.. I worked too hard to save up for it.

Around here, with spring thaw in full swing, frozen horizontals are the big issue of the week,
Gotta hurry with this p-ost to go cam, and then Jet if it's indeed frozen


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

klempner said:


> under house. 37' in. Cant go upstream. Not a trace of mud or clay. Tried in reverse. Have not tried bending--I will do that in future, but this one needs jackhammering. Just waiting for Ridgid to say camera can handle drain cleaner or not. Appreciate all the input.


You don't need Ridgid to tell you. Acid is corrosive and the damage you will do to you camera will depend on the strength of the acid and how long it is exposed. There is no way I would do it to my camera.

Mark


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Had a job a couple of weeks ago. Ho tells me he poured 3 gallons of lye into the sewer through a wc. No outside cleanout. Blocked solid. 

Cost him an extra $1200.00 for me to dig it up at the curb, install a tyler tee, and flush the heck out of it. I put a test ball in the tee, and filled it up 4 or 5 times before I would televise the line.


----------

